# who should be banned?



## wiithepeople (Mar 19, 2008)

Who do you think should be banned? and don't say "people who make topics about who should be banned"


----------



## Dingler (Mar 19, 2008)

people who make topics about who should be banned


----------



## wiithepeople (Mar 19, 2008)

oh u


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

People who answer "people who make topics about who should be banned" on topics about who should be banned, should be banned.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 19, 2008)

you
scubersteve
zewarriorreturns
gus122000


----------



## Dingler (Mar 19, 2008)

people who anwser: "People who answer "people who make topics about who should be banned" on topics about who should be banned, should be banned" should be banned.










NO U!


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 19, 2008)

People who live on Earth should be banned.


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> you
> scubersteve
> zewarriorreturns
> gus122000


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## fischju (Mar 19, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wiithepeople (Mar 19, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> People who answer "people who make topics about who should be banned" on topics about who should be banned, should be banned.
> QFT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

People who answer "People who ans... OH SCREW IT.. just ban scubersteve..


----------



## superkris (Mar 19, 2008)

People who do that "first" crap....

They should go back to Perezhilton and die...


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought this was the ultimate fail thread. Then I realised it was just a slightly different version of said thread.


----------



## Tenshigure (Mar 19, 2008)

People who go to Perezhilton should be banned.


----------



## wiithepeople (Mar 19, 2008)

omg this topic is messed up


----------



## superkris (Mar 19, 2008)

Tenshigure said:
			
		

> People who go to Perezhilton should be banned.



I soooo agree, my co-workers spends her whole day looking at that stupid website!!!

I can't believe she makes more money than me!!!


----------



## wiithepeople (Mar 19, 2008)

this topic has 0 views which makes me sad =(


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 19, 2008)

People who post here should be


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve *cough cough*


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

da 1s dat cant youse propeR enlish


----------



## fischju (Mar 19, 2008)

Make a poll!


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

9 times? REALLY?
wow.
I am most nominated.
I WIN! =D


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

You shouldn't be proud to win at failing at life. That's worse that getting pedobear raped.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm hurt .......... no one said me :-(


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> da 1s dat cant youse propeR enlish



Gooooooal! FTW!


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

SEX!!!

Dickpenis



ROFL donkeyballs



Wrap a claymore around it and set it off....




Wats this topic about again?


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> you
> scubersteve
> zewarriorreturns
> gus122000
> westside


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> You shouldn't be proud to win at failing at life. That's worse that getting pedobear raped.


I'm not failing at life.
I'm failing to make friend in an online community.
And I think getting pedobear raped can only happen to newfags and children who see large teddy bears as friendly creatures...


----------



## bobrules (Mar 19, 2008)

The original poster of this topic.


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> 9 times? REALLY?
> wow.
> I am most nominated.
> I WIN! =D



He won! Someone give him his prize!

AND BONEMONKEY SHOULD BE BANED!!!!

There.. happy now?


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

Twiffles deserves Perma Ban.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

lol?


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moozxy (Mar 19, 2008)

Ban moozxy for his terrible charm.


----------



## pasc (Mar 19, 2008)

Ban anyone that replied to this damn thread except me and the one who finds the most innovative word of 2099 at first.

Kthxbai.


----------



## dice (Mar 19, 2008)

to the member with the most votes


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still winning...
=/


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

Your witness.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm gonna have to be a combo breaker, and ask,

what?


----------



## fischju (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not on the list, but yet....


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised it took a full 2 pages for someone to add westside to that list

and then he came into this thread and made a post reminding everyone why he deserves to be on the "need to be banned" list


ima gonna nominate GBA_Temper even though he doesn't come around much, just to make sure he never comes around again.


----------



## fischju (Mar 19, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like so?


----------



## superrob (Mar 19, 2008)

People which gets banned should get banned.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

Boys who pretend to be anime-loving girls from Japan and always use chicks as their avatar to REALLY emphasis the point that they are boys pretending to be girls.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 19, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Boys who pretend to be anime-loving girls from Japan and always use chicks as their avatar to REALLY emphasis the point that they are boys pretending to be girls.


YOURE ON TO SOMETHING HERE


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 19, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread will not end up well.. someone should ban scubersteve and then close it.. 


or just ban scubersteve..


----------



## Maktub (Mar 19, 2008)

Your mom.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> This thread will not end up well.. someone should ban scubersteve and then close it..
> 
> 
> or just ban scubersteve..


That's so...
MEAN!
Excuse me while I go cry in a corner.


----------



## Whizz (Mar 19, 2008)

What's the point, really?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 19, 2008)

Whizz should be banned for having an avatar thats so much cooler than ours.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 19, 2008)

wiithepeople
Dingler
CockroachMan
Linkiboy
TheWingless
JPH
Twiffles
xcalibur
offtopic84
wiithepeople
superkris
arctic_flame
Tenshigure
Salamantis
scubersteve
BoneMonkey
TrolleyDave
Westside
bobrules
Lyuse
moozxy
pasc
dice
Mewgia
cruddybuddy
Maktub
Whizz
Shiro786


----------



## Whizz (Mar 19, 2008)

I just don't think this is the way to make friends


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm up to 18...
=/


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> I'm up to 18...
> =/


Most friends you've ever had?


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

Mewiga is a DN, should be banned for being itself.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 19, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he means the most people to acknowledge his existence


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

Who should be banned?

_Who shouldn't be banned?!_


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 19, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh, burn!


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 19, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Mewiga is a DN, should be banned for being itself.


I'm not even close to being black, sorry.

Unlike SOME people...


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DN stands for Dr. No.  What does that have to do with being black?


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

I hate how evil the internet can be.
But then again, I can openly be a dick on the internet too...
I guess it works both ways. =/

Bwahaha, my number hasn't increased from 18 yet!
(18 = the number of posts that say I should be banned, not including my own)


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

19?!?!?!
T.T


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve



Spoiler



scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve
scubersteve


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Now you're just doing it out of spite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will count that as ONE.
I'm at 20. =O


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 19, 2008)

5cub3r573v3
$(|_||}3|2$+3\/3


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 19, 2008)

The  readers ... 14 Members  
WeaponXxX, scubersteve, vhan1088, Samutz, pkprostudio, iffy525, awdofgum, ShadowXP, olivier13, camx, DrKupo, raulpica, dakeyras and me ... yes oops it changes :  pkprostudio, teh_raf3, iffy525, vhan1088, awdofgum, ShadowXP, olivier13, camx, DrKupo, raulpica and me again ... not sure...dice, Vanion, cruddybuddy, scubersteve, Samutz, mercluke, vhan1088, awdofgum, ShadowXP, olivier13, camx, DrKupo, raulpica ...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> $(|_||}3|23\/3


That's the most fail thing I've seen in a while.
And I think I just set myself up for someone to say something along the lines of "Have you looked in a mirror lately?"


----------



## dice (Mar 19, 2008)

too much negativity = thread closure


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 19, 2008)

dice should be banned for being a BIG MEANIE-PIE


----------



## dice (Mar 19, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> dice should be banned for his closure of this topic








*Posts merged*

lulz this thread is now *exclusive* to staff.


----------



## dice (Mar 19, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or is it?


----------



## Samutz (Mar 19, 2008)

InB4close:

scubersteve


----------



## Little (Mar 19, 2008)

you all suck =D


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve

Dice is a magician.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

It closed and opened again... making my new thread totally useless... T.T


----------



## dice (Mar 19, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> scubersteve
> 
> Dice is a magician.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> It closed and opened again... making my new thread totally useless... T.T



It was that way to start.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

T.T


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

(,,#???):?;'?,;`:???!!


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> scubersteve


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 19, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> pkprostudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> > scubersteve


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

If enough of us vote scubersteve, does it come true?


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 19, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> If enough of us vote scubersteve, does it come true?


I sure hope so.

scubersteve


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 19, 2008)

sp33chy scubersteve scubersteve scubersteve


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 19, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 19, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> pkprostudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

scrubersteve.


----------



## theman69 (Mar 19, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> pkprostudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

peer pressure sucks.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 19, 2008)

dice and Ace Gunman


----------



## Issac (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope no one ever wants to ban little old me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm always nice to people right? ^^


----------



## theman69 (Mar 19, 2008)

ace  gunman's voice


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve


----------

